# not enough video memory!!!!!



## moneyback1414 (Jan 11, 2008)

i got grand theft auto vice city and it installed fine but when i go to play it it says " grand theft auto vc cannot find enough available video memory",:confused i have windows 98.

HELP PLEASE!!!!


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi,

what system specs do you have...it sounds like your video card it's supported/powerful enough...doesn't have enough memory.

You can check if you meet the games requirements here:

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest


----------



## moneyback1414 (Jan 11, 2008)

it doesn't show vice city... it only shows San Andreas


----------



## afipaintballer (Jan 9, 2008)

grand theft auto vice city does not work well on the 95 OS i had this exact problem. I just had to get a new computer :-(. I got it to work, where there was lagging and glitching every inch, i dont know if its worth it. but then again you might have a better system then i had at the time Good Luck!


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Sry,

Here are the system requirements:

Minimum System Requirements:

800 MHz Intel Pentium III or 800 MHz AMD Athlon or 1.2GHz Intel Celeron or 1.2 GHz AMD Duron processor
128 MB of RAM
8 speed CD / DVD drive
915 MB of free hard disk space
(+ 635 MB if video card does NOT support DirectX Texture Compression)
32 MB video card with DirectX 9.0 compatible drivers ("GeForce" or better)
Sound Card with DirectX 9.0 compatible drivers Keyboard & Mouse


Recommended System Requirements

Intel Pentium IV or AMD Athlon XP processor 256(+) MB of RAM
16 speed CD / DVD drive
1.55 GB of free hard disk space
(+ 635 MB if video card does NOT support DirectX Texture Compression)
64(+) MB video card with DirectX 9.0 compatible drivers ("GeForce 3" / "Radeon 8500" or better with DirectX Texture Compression support)
DirectX 9.0 compatible sound card with surround sound
Gamepad (USB or Joystick Port)
Keyboard & Mouse


What kind of video card do you have?


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

You dont have a very goood comp


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

A computer using Windows 98 will likely have a weak video card.
However, we can't be sure of this *without the computer system specifications*.

You can provide system information with a *DxDiag.txt *
using the Microsoft DirectX Diagnostic Tool.
This is how to run the tool:

Start > Run... > dxdiag > OK > Save All Information...

Open the* DxDiag.txt* with Notepad and then copy
and paste the top quarter of the text file into your post.
This part has the most important information.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

yes it sounds as though your video card aint good enough my old 98 system (few years ago now!) had an 8mb card so you might have to upgrade the card (if its worth it) or just get a new computer! which would probably be the best option because if you want to play any decent games your going to need a graphics card better than what you have and you would want a bit of RAM to play reasonably fast paced games or you are going to be faced with a lot of lag.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Lag sucks. Or some games have diferent video cards u can use to run the game. Choose the one that has the lowest lagg if it gives u the option. NIGHT NIGHT


----------

